# 12 Ga too much on quail?



## billy62green

Being a native Georgian, I'm almost ashamed to ask this question. I grew up on a farm in Carroll County, and remember well the days of my youth and hearing the bobwhite calling out in our pastures. My grandfather and uncles hunted them extensively but that was basically  when I was a kid and in years before. As I came of age the quail began to disappear. I think the last time I even saw a wild covey around here was probably around 20 years ago. Hence my lack of experience. I've got a chance to go to one of the quail preserves in the next few weeks though. What do y'all suggest as best gauge, load and choke on them? Are light loads of shot just as good as the heavy? I've heard they are a very fragile bird and very easy to knock down if shot is put on them. And finally, is the 12 gauge too much? Don't want to shred a bird like swiss cheese.


----------



## joey1919

I use a 410, its enough for released birds. I have a new to me sxs 20 I'm gonna give a go next weekend, with low brass. I'd stick with lowbrass on the 12 for sure


----------



## rhbama3

billy62green said:


> Being a native Georgian, I'm almost ashamed to ask this question. I grew up on a farm in Carroll County, and remember well the days of my youth and hearing the bobwhite calling out in our pastures. My grandfather and uncles hunted them extensively but that was basically  when I was a kid and in years before. As I came of age the quail began to disappear. I think the last time I even saw a wild covey around here was probably around 20 years ago. Hence my lack of experience. I've got a chance to go to one of the quail preserves in the next few weeks though. What do y'all suggest as best gauge, load and choke on them? Are light loads of shot just as good as the heavy? I've heard they are a very fragile bird and very easy to knock down if shot is put on them. And finally, is the 12 gauge too much? Don't want to shred a bird like swiss cheese.


I love my 28 gauge for plantation quail hunting and a lot of guys use 410's.
If you are comfortable with your 12 gauge, use it. If it is released birds most of your shots will be fairly close so i would recommend a 1 oz. #8 skeet load and improved cylinder choke if that is an option.


----------



## Scrapy

I kind of embareassed to give away my age. Hurricain Gracie  came through in 1958?  I was about ten. Daddy took a look at the place and gave away all his bird dogs. The woods fences were ruined so he sold all the cows. The pastures grew up in broomsedge that didn't get mowed nor grazed. That is where I come in. I hunted. I could use the 16 gauge Ivey Johnson  and hunt to my hearts content in those briar patch woods. I always had a #6 in the chamber , a number eight between my index finger and buggar picking finger and a #1 buckshot farther down the line of fingers. I'd still jump some quail in the broomstraw. They would startle me , which turned out good, because by the time I got my "act" together they were just sailing, wings spread , to the woods. I hardly ever missed getting one. Daddy always told me to just pick out one, don't shoot in a covey rise. Some times I would get two if I kept my head and they were far enough from the woods that two might cross paths.  I had one shot. 

Because of the Hurricane , Daddy lost interest in hunting. I never learned a lot of the finer things of gentleman type hunting. I was basically self taught. I took up dog running game , not pointing game.  Don't laugh at me , My kids were homeschooled. Honest,  book learning I taught them. 

In general, exactly what rhbama3 said.  If you can wait till they get off aways #9 would be my choice out of a single shot but #8 do fine.

Can you blast a single to bits in a covey rise at your feet while you are ready with a 12 guage? Yep.  Remember that the gentlemanly art of quail hunting began with black powder and smallshot. Over dogs that knew to keep their head down. It took a millisecond or two for the flint to ignite the powder no matter how quick the Prince was. Take your time and pick one out. A singleshot gun  is fine by the end of the day if you keep your head all day.  You'll go down in recent current history as the guy that stood to the side and let "That Guy" bussemup. LOL


----------



## GLS

I have a 12 gauge sxs that weighs 6 lbs., 1 oz.  It's an old English gun with shortened forend and scalloped stock made by the maker to save weight.  I shoot 7/8 oz. low pressure loads over dogs with it.  I shoot 20, 16 and 28 as well.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Yes...*



joey1919 said:


> I use a 410, its enough for released birds. I have a new to me sxs 20 I'm gonna give a go next weekend, with low brass. I'd stick with lowbrass on the 12 for sure



A 410 is best on released birds-no more than a 20 gauge low brass-I like to shoot 8 or 9 shot with a 2o gauge.  Many plantations won't let or at minimum discourage the use of a 12 gauge or anything bigger than a 20.


----------



## maker4life

12 gauge is fine if that's what you have and that's what you're comfortable with. I guide on multiple plantations and watch A LOT of quail being shot. 

The key is being patient and letting the bird fly a little, easier said than done, but a twenty will rip a bird in half just as fast as a twelve if shot up close.

Shoot low brass 7 1/2's and you'll be fine.

If it's a good place with decent birds you'll be glad you brought it. I see guys all the time frustrated at the end of the day because someone told them they "only" need a .410 on a preserve.


----------



## king killer delete

I hope not I have killed a truck load with a 12


----------



## birddog52

hunting wild birds in rough cover its best a lot less cripples used to guide many years ago on plant ion released birds would hate it when y had folks shooting 28 gauges and 410 spent a lot of time hunting cripple birds


----------



## GLS

Wild birds will often flush "wild" as one approaches point.   At those times, one wishes he had more gun.  I also prefer #7.5 shot.


----------



## Tlightner

I'm with maker 4 life on this one.  If all you got is a 12 then shoot that.  But all you will need is a low brass light load 7.5-8 shot.  Don't take high brass shells. Your guide will appreciate that.  Also shoot an open choke, IC would be best.


----------



## dawg2

king killer delete said:


> I hope not I have killed a truck load with a 12



Same here and I just went on a quail hunt with my SxS 12GA and did pretty good!


----------



## birddog52

Yes not many folks around had the chance to hunt real-wild quail 12 gauge with 9 shot early season later in season 8 or  7 1/2 and the cover you find wild birds in today is always real nasty thick sometimes all you hear is the flush 12 gauge is fine in real light gun because you will do more walking than shooting these days


----------



## Uptonongood

Is a 12 too much for wild quail in Georgia?  Personal preference to be sure but I didn't hunt Georgia whitetails with a .300. Win Mag either.  Big gauges aren't necessary for small birds like quail or doves but do whatever you want.


----------



## Team USA

It is really about the hunt to me.  For the last 3 yrs my .410 has been my goto.  But this past weekend, I revisited my 20ga red label.  Admittedly, a few less far away birds and thick cover birds escaped.  I also confess to missing many birds even with my 12 ga SBEII.  Nonetheless, have fun


----------



## Jetjockey

Like others have said, a 12 is fine.  Just hold your shots, shoot light loads, and open up the chokes.  The rule that you can't use a 12 or 16 at some plantations is stupid.  If I walked up with a 6lb 4oz Purdey in 12 bore with 2 1/2 in chambers and 1 oz of shot at 1200fps and they said I couldn't use it, I'd laugh and walk away.


----------



## The Rodney

Cylinder choke # 8 let em' get up a bit if they are close.  I turned one inside out not waiting... I really did it was a bird I couldn't eat.


----------



## redneckhunter31510

Not picking here, but a lot depends on if you are a good shot. Me and my papa raise birds and guide hunts, we've cared people that have shot with .410,.20,.28,.12,.16. and could kill birds. We've cared people with no plug in there gun and shot 5 times and still couldn't hit the bird flying away. Most of the time the birds we raise will get up and fly really good, they'll surprise you how good they fly. I've also seen birds shot by all shotgun calibers that were no good to eat because people would not let them get out a little farther.


----------



## winchester pre64

7/8 oz of shot (your preference on size) at 1200 fps make absolutely no difference to a quail or any other bird, if fired from a 12, 16, 20, or 28 gauge.  x amount of shot will fly the same distance and will hit with the same amount of force if travelling the same speed (FPS) regardless of gauge.  less shot regardless of gauge just puts fewer pellets in the air, which in turn can make it harder for you to hit your target, (more sporting to some).  

gauge - hunt with what you got
choke-  cylinder 
shells-  whatever is on sale 7 1/2, or 8
oz of shot- the more you put in the air the better your chances specialy if you dont shoot alot.

have fun.  you wont have as much fun if you miss your birds.


----------



## Sam H

tlightner said:


> i'm with maker 4 life on this one.  If all you got is a 12 then shoot that.  But all you will need is a low brass light load 7.5-8 shot.  Don't take high brass shells. Your guide will appreciate that.  Also shoot an open choke, ic would be best.




ditto


----------

